# Thinking of giving up on listening to music.



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

It's becoming harder and harder to listen to anything, since I can't listen how I want, and fixing it so I want to is just a headache, I'm just thinking of giving up on music all togther. Why bother listening if I can't do it the way I want to?


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I guess it doesn't give you sufficient pleasure, then. I would listen to scratchy old 78s, if that was all I had available. A tin can on a string... a glass against the wall... 

So, how do you want to listen? Are your ears not good enough?  Seriously, I just don't understand. You want a better stereo? Don't like your headphones? Want a private room? Don't have the money for live performances? Or...?

I'd say, make due with what you have. It's about the music and the enjoyment, isn't it?


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Manok said:


> It's becoming harder and harder to listen to anything, since I can't listen how I want, and fixing it so I want to is just a headache, I'm just thinking of giving up on music all togther. Why bother listening if I can't do it the way I want to?


A lot of the time I just listen to familiar music I know and love. If there's anything you know you like, then listen to that! Later on you may feel like exploring other sorts of things, but as always, do it at your own pace.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Stopping for a while isn´t anything definitive of course, and it might be a good thing. 

But I´m curious of what it is that you find problematic when listening to music ...


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

You can't give up on listening to music totally. It is not literally possible. No matter what, John Cage's 4'33" will always be playing in the background, looping infinitely, forever and ever.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

How do you want to listen to music?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

You are correct! Recorded and live music sucks terribly hard, you should engage in reading scores instead, eliminating all those incompetent musicians and conductors that don't know diddly squat about the true nature of musical interpretation!

Music is best with a Zen approach, meditation and score reading and music only sounding in Your brain!... 

/ptr


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I used to switch genre. Bluegrass is enough different from Brahms to constitute a break.


----------

